# NCAA Tournament Sweet 16 Thursday March 22nd



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg0 align=left><TD class=bg0 colSpan=9>*Tournament Games*​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 id=special vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=bg1 align=left colSpan=6>*Thursday March 22, 2007*​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 id=sec vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD class=bg4 align=left>*Time*​</TD><TD class=bg4 align=left>*Away*​</TD><TD class=bg4 align=left>*Home*​</TD><TD class=bg4 align=left>*National*​</TD><TD class=bg4 align=left>​</TD><TD class=bg4 align=left>​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left><SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p',1174605000))</SCRIPT>*7:10 pm*​</TD><TD align=left>*Southern Ill.** #4*​</TD><TD align=left>*Kansas** #1*​</TD><TD align=left>*CBS - HD (Regional) *​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left><SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p',1174606020))</SCRIPT>*7:27 pm*​</TD><TD align=left>*Texas A&M** #3*​</TD><TD align=left>*Memphis** #2*​</TD><TD align=left>*CBS - HD (Regional) *​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left><SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p',1174614000))</SCRIPT>*9:40 pm*​</TD><TD align=left>*Pittsburgh** #3*​</TD><TD align=left>*UCLA** #2*​</TD><TD align=left>*CBS - HD (Regional) *​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left><SCRIPT>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M %p',1174615020))</SCRIPT>*9:57 pm*​</TD><TD align=left>*Tennessee** #5*​</TD><TD align=left>*Ohio St.** #1*​</TD><TD align=left>*CBS - HD (Regional) *​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD><TD align=left>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Southern Illinois could just get hot and get a little lead I'd love their chances in this game.They get ahead of you by eight or ten it's like being down 20 to most teams.Looks like they have gotten into Kansas head a little too.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

This Memphis-A&M game is fun as hell to watch. They keep going back and forth with great plays at both ends of the court.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Acie Law might be NPOY. The guy is unreal


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

If it were the NBA Memphis would be playing the waterboy by now the way they get away with fouling.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Damn, SIU starting to choke it away.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

wow tatum he is like a one man show on offense for Salukis


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that's a big time shot by Tatum


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

1 point game less than 50 seconds remaining.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The difference is this game is going to end up being the shotclock violation they didn't call in the first half and the defensive interference they didn't call in the second half.That's four points and four points would have been enormous for SIU in this game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> The difference is this game is going to end up being the shotclock violation they didn't call in the first half and the defensive interference they didn't call in the second half.That's four points and four points would have been enormous for SIU in this game.


Yes, that would have been a point lead for SIU instead a point behind.

EDIT: 3 points, I mean after reading it over.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice bucket by Rush! KU might just hold on


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't forget the two chances SIU had at layups that they couldn't convert, and Kansas ended up scoring in transition. And the shotclock violation that they called incorrectly in the 2nd half.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

yes Rush is like the difference maker in this match up....and he has played pretty good 
6-6 is a rare performance against Salukis....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If I'm SIU, I look for a quick 2 and foul. KU struggles at the line, extend the game as long as you can.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, sloppy pass by the Salukis! We posters could do better at that.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Robinson and Rush have won this game for Kansas.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

tough break there...Wright can seal it by hitting one of these


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

wow, they had a chance at the end. I hope Kansas plays this bad again on Saturday.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Close, close but KU have won.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

wow they had no time outs???


i know they could have done better than a half court shot by tony young


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gotta give SIU their due respect, they gave Kansas everything they could ask for and lived up to their #4 seed.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

SIU had their chances and they just couldn't cash in.I really thought they were going to get it done for awhile.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

That missed easy tip-in by SIU killed them.

Lets go Aggies!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Acie Law is straight up NASTY!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> wow they had no time outs???
> 
> 
> i know they could have done better than a half court shot by tony young


How? There was no time on the clock. And like you said, zero timeouts.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Law's will to win is amazing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Aggies gotta step up on D...they're getting worked on the perimeter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let Acie do the work...open up the floor with 4 down and let Law get to the rim or kick to a shooter! Come on A&M!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

cursed lay-ups!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i havent been watchin the whole game but from what i've seen law hasnt been that impressive


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No rebounders


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

WTF??? weak *** pass...

all right come Acie one more time make a shot

htis would be a huge blow to my bracket i had texas am all the way in the finals.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

come on Acie! I need A&M to advance!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TM said:


> cursed lay-ups!!!!!!!!!!!


Champs dont miss those layups.Plus with all the fouling Memphis got away with in this game they get the call at the end. Ironic.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

that ball bounced inbounds before it even went out of bounds. Should be less than 1 second left.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

so wow 2.0? are you serious? A&M got ****ed in this game, what BS


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HA! 2.0 seconds? CROCK


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How in hell is there 1.1 seconds in the blink of an eye.The guy touched the ball right before it went out of bounds.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

A&M shouldnt even have gotten 2 seconds. Am i the only one that saw what the refs saw? The ball got tipped, bounced inbounds, then took a long bounce before it was out.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> i havent been watchin the whole game but from what i've seen law hasnt been that impressive


Who could have predicted that? And such "surprising" non-clutchness as well.

And just to preempt the *****ing, after Dozier touched the ball on the inbounds pass with 3.1 seconds, it did not hit the sideline. Therefore the 1.1 seconds they took off was the time for the ball to bounce up and then come down on the scorer's table.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

They didn't get the ball to Acie Law at the end? Wow, Edit


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> so wow 2.0? are you serious? A&M got ****ed in this game, what BS



Bazaar is all i can say, someone is going to have to convince me that coach Cal didnt get the benefit of a lot of calls in this game. The only think i can say is i hope they get the same courtesy against OSU, something tells me they wont.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> A&M shouldnt even have gotten 2 seconds. Am i the only one that saw what the refs saw? The ball got tipped, bounced inbounds, then took a long bounce before it was out.


That's what I saw. I was surprised that the announcers could see the replay 10 times and still not see that. I saw it the first time.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> They didn't get the ball to Acie Law at the end? Wow, Edit


Hard to make more than 1 pass in 2 seconds. Once they inbound it, that guy pretty much has to shoot. The inbound is the key.


----------



## Snowwy (Jan 27, 2007)

DaBruins said:


> A&M shouldnt even have gotten 2 seconds. Am i the only one that saw what the refs saw? The ball got tipped, bounced inbounds, then took a long bounce before it was out.


I saw it instantly as well, I was surprsied the announcers didnt.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

For once, Greg Gumbel is the only commentator who actually knows what he's talking about.


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Texas A&M*

They got screwed by the refs there is no way u can take of 1.1 seconds of that clock! the refs should be suspended!! *TEXAS A&M GOT SCREWED* THE REFS SUCK


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

what's the problem?

Acie Law just didn't have a good game. That's all. Doesn't mean he's not a good player. The problem was that I picked them. I'm not sure why I'm cursed this year. I'll guarantee my hoyas lose to vandy tomorrow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> A&M shouldnt even have gotten 2 seconds. Am i the only one that saw what the refs saw? The ball got tipped, bounced inbounds, then took a long bounce before it was out.


Great reasoning...yes, it hit inbounds got went out of bounds immediately. 

With your reasoning, if i launch the ball into the crowd, they wait til the ball actually hits something to blow the whistle? So with 4-5 seconds left, why not turn and launch it into the upper deck and hope you get alot of air under it? It was out a LONG time before 2.0, how they even came up with that number is beyond me.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

once the ball is in play you have to wait for it to hit something outbounds before the clock stops....


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Texas A&M*

thank you for that insightful new thread.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well now everyone knows that Memphis is legit and a legit threat to win the National title. Glad to see them proven wrong.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I have to give it up to Memphis for wanting this game as much as they obviously did and playing physical, but even with that said, they got away with murder while at the other end A&M was whistled for ticky tack calls all night. I just keep going back to that Andre Allen play where he got the 3 pt play just for Law having a forearm (that was never extended) on him. Nothing was called on Dozier throwing his weight around bumping the rebounders all night.

This one is going to haunt me for a while. I'm so disappointed in the NCAA refs. It's not like anybody will care now that it's all said and done, but for a game to be that close and see it decided by fouls on Roberts 30 ft. from the basket just annoys me. I just would have liked to see the same calls on both ends of the court.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well now everyone knows that Memphis is legit


No


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm going to have to see it again, obviously the clock doesnt start until it touches someone, not just the floor, and stops as soon as it crosses the bounds marker. Two things though, Law has to make that layup and Memphis gets a foul call at the end after getting away with a ton of contact for the whole game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Great reasoning...yes, it hit inbounds got went out of bounds immediately.
> 
> With your reasoning, if i launch the ball into the crowd, they wait til the ball actually hits something to blow the whistle? So with 4-5 seconds left, why not turn and launch it into the upper deck and hope you get alot of air under it? It was out a LONG time before 2.0, how they even came up with that number is beyond me.


The rule across the board in all levels of hoops is that it isn't out of bounds until it hits something out of bounds. The ball is still in-play and eligible to be saved until it does, and that's why tonight's call was a good one despite skepticism from the announcers. 

As far as why more players don't do it, I don't know. I always wondered that myself. Gilbert Arenas did it in game 6 against the Bulls two seasons ago. What can the officials do? They can't just look at what time the ball crossed over out of bounds, because that's not the rule.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Well now everyone knows that Memphis is legit and a legit threat to win the National title. Glad to see them proven wrong.


Someone say they werent legit? as long as they beat OSU they're ok by me.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

TM said:


> No



perfect response.

BTW- I love how u edited my last post and changed the context of the first line.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well now everyone knows that Memphis is legit and a legit threat to win the National title. Glad to see them proven wrong.


It doesn't take skill to shoot twice as many free throws when you are playing more physical and performing the same "fouls" as the other team.

It doesn't take skill to take the lead with 2 mins to go on a ticky tack hand check foul 25 ft. from the basket.

Dozier fouled Joseph Jones on that homerun pass layup, Law didn't foul Allen on that 3pt play, Douglas-Roberts wasn't fouled on that play with 2 minutes to go (there was a foul in the same exact fashion on the play right before it so they got 4 free points), and the list goes on and on. Memphis got away with murder. Sloan also had a layup that he got knocked down but it would have been the 5th foul on Dorsey I think so they didn't call the and-1. This game was just sickening...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just don't give a crap about this game...two boring plodding teams.If they could both lose it would be best for everyone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now come the excuses. A&M lost, Law missed a wide open layup. I say deal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Now come the excuses. A&M lost, Law missed a wide open layup. I say deal.


Law has been clutch all season and being in the sweet 16 isn't small potatoes. If you think that a game is decided on one play then you should hesitate before venturing your opinions in the future.

I detailed like 6 offenses by Memphis and that just keeps with the atmosphere of fraud in this game.

(That was no gimme layup either. He was a good 4 feet to the right side of the rim and he is a lefty to begin with. On top of that he had to catch the pass on the run and dribble to avoid the travel and stop to avoid the defender.)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> perfect response.
> 
> BTW- I love how u edited my last post and changed the context of the first line.


Look at other posters' responses, and honestly tell me they didn't get help by the officials. There's your response.

And namecalling isn't allowed. That's why I edited your post. Inappropriate language - same reason I edit another peson in this post. Namecalling - it's in the T.O.S. You of all people should know better, Mr. Moderator. Stop acting like I'm constantly after you.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Now come the excuses. A&M lost, Law missed a wide open layup. I say deal.


That one play was the game? What about the games' other turnovers and missed shots.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Fraud? Jesus. How about Memphis getting 2 offensive rebounds when 1 rebound by A&M could have sealed it? How about Memphis' big man fouling out on a clean block uptop and body contact that was initated by the offensive player. These things come and go. 

The better team won.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone want to bet on whether or not Tennessee can outscore UCLA and PITT together?...Thank god I get to choose which game I can watch.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> Anyone want to bet on whether or not Tennessee can outscore UCLA and PITT together?...Thank god I get to choose which game I can watch.



Name your price.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Those also must not have been Big 12 officials (I don't know where they got that lousy crew from) because they had no idea how to officiate Kavaliauskus either. He had a good drop step and a turn to the hoop and his defender just flopped and they called an offensive foul. He's usually a good rebounder and tonight Memphis would just jack up shots and then crash the boards by throwing their body into the box outs.

How about that foul on Kirk on the inbounds when the Memphis player bobbled the pass and bumped his back into him? Also, Law had one rebound but before he could hold it a Tiger came crashing in and bumped him to knock the ball out off him. Contact used to gain an advantage. That sums up how the Tigers won tonight. It wasn't on a magical win or loss layup. It was with contact used to gain an advantage. Props to them for working an incompetent crew. I'll give props to Memphis but to the crew...they get the voodoo dolls with pins.



Sir Patchwork said:


> Fraud? Jesus. How about Memphis getting 2 offensive rebounds when 1 rebound by A&M could have sealed it? How about Memphis' big man fouling out on a clean block uptop and body contact that was initated by the offensive player. These things come and go.
> 
> The better team won.


That just proves that they hustle and play physical. Heck, Reggie Evans is all about offensive rebounds. He could have done what Memphis did on that play but that doesn't make him a better player than whoever. The whole game just had an atmosphere of fraud. How can you explain Memphis shooting so many more ft's? The problem was consistency. The calls didn't go both ways and shooting 21 ft's was the difference in a 1 pt game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone know how many players UCLA lose next year?(to lazy to look it up)


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

adam said:


> Those also must not have been Big 12 officials (I don't know where they got that lousy crew from) because they had no idea how to officiate Kavaliauskus either. He had a good drop step and a turn to the hoop and his defender just flopped and they called an offensive foul. He's usually a good rebounder and tonight Memphis would just jack up shots and then crash the boards by throwing their body into the box outs.
> 
> How about that foul on Kirk on the inbounds when the Memphis player bobbled the pass and bumped his back into him? Also, Law had one rebound but before he could hold it a Tiger came crashing in and bumped him to knock the ball out off him. Contact used to gain an advantage. That sums up how the Tigers won tonight. It wasn't on a magical win or loss layup. It was with contact used to gain an advantage. Props to them for working an incompetent crew. I'll give props to Memphis but to the crew...they get the voodoo dolls with pins.
> 
> ...


It's the kind of game you'll get for a sweet 16 game, over the weekend they'll call them differant and everyone will say how great the officiating has been, time to move on.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Mike Conley needs to take over. He's too fast for UT's guards. He's getting in the lane, just not finishing. Hopefully, the bucket and foul before the TV timeout will get things going for him. UT better hope OSU's 3's don't start falling. They're getting wide open looks, epeically in transition. I haven't seen one go in yet.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This Ohio State game better get better.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

UCLA looses no one unless afflalo, collison etc decide to enter the draft...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> This Ohio State game better get better.


Depends on who you're rooting for, it can stay just the way it is as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The games tonight have been terrible, well except the Memphis-A&M game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hard to see Ohio State winning this game unless Tennessee quits scoring completely.They just aren't that good an offensive team.Not saying that would bother me.I'd just as soon see Tennessee win by forty to be honest


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> Hard to see Ohio State winning this game unless Tennessee quits scoring completely.They just aren't that good an offensive team.Not saying that would bother me.I'd just as soon see Tennessee win by forty to be honest


Oden needs to step up, i think there is too much ground to make up and if he gets his 4th early(he'd probably have to kill someone to do that) they'll fold.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HB said:


> The games tonight have been terrible, well except the Memphis-A&M game


The Kansas game was a good game, and i think the UCLA/Pitt game is going to be close down the stretch.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

rainman said:


> Depends on who you're rooting for, it can stay just the way it is as far as i'm concerned.


I'm nuetral on all the games tonight. I'm going for Carolina in the tourney. I just hope for a better game and a blowout this late in the tournament is dissappointing.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Is it me or do the guards for Ohio State dribble way too much (ball hogs), and ingnore Oden? For some strange reason (before the Vols blew the game wide open)they don't pass Oden the ball when he's wide open in the lane during a half court set or on the fast break. Maybe Ohio State wouldn't been down by 17 going into the 2nd half? If they didn't ignore Oden early on and established the inside first. Instead of trying to have a three point shooting battle.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> The games tonight have been terrible, well except the Memphis-A&M game


I thought the Kansas vs SIL was a good game tonight. I think SIL blew a chance for an upset, but it was a good game. Right now I'd agree HB that Memphis vs A&M is the best so far. BTW the UCLA vs Pitt game is like watching the Pistons vs Cavs (Mike Fratello days).


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Is it me or do the guards for Ohio State dribble way too much (ball hogs), and ingnore Oden? For some strange reason (before the Vols blew the game wide open)they don't pass Oden the ball when he's wide open in the lane during a half court set or on the fast break. Maybe Ohio State wouldn't been down by 17 going into the 2nd half? If they didn't ignore Oden early on and established the inside first. Instead of trying to have a three point shooting battle.


It certainly will be easier for him to post up and receive the ball in the pros but i think that whole they dont get him the ball thing is getting a little old, he doesnt do much a lot of times when he does get it.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

rainman said:


> It certainly will be easier for him to post up and receive the ball in the pros but i think that whole they dont get him the ball thing is getting a little old, he doesnt do much a lot of times when he does get it.


At least in this game Oden has either scored or drawn a foul when he's gotten a touch (it's a mismatch for the Vols). I don't know about in games past? Since this is really the first time I've watched a whole half of Ohio State uninterrupted. All I'm saying is what ever happenned to rewarding the Big Man for blocking the shot on the other end of the court?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

wow Pitt is so bad( not Brad either)

they playing like a girls JV team on offense

their D has been steady at least


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Let's do this thing Ohio State...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They DO NOT pass to Oden


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Differance with a Florida over a Tennessee is the Gators have about 5 pros that will bury you. The Vols arent in that class.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

College refs are terrible. They make Violet Palmer look good


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Bad Call by the Official, and good overreacting by the Vol player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Vols best pro prospects are Duke Crews and Wayne Chism (two freshmen).


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

rainman said:


> Differance with a Florida over a Tennessee is the Gators have about 5 pros that will bury you. The Vols arent in that class.


I agree with this statement.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> The Vols best pro prospects are Duke Crews and Wayne Chism (two freshmen).


This is true...Ramar Smith coming in third.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Looking back through this thread I'm shocked there is so much doubt that Ohio State could come back after the terrible first half. Tennessee was not going to continue shooting 70% from behind the line.

With Oden on the bench OSU can run and have Butler, Lewis, and Cook just square up and jack their shots. Hunter gets down the court a little faster than Oden and he's probably just as good of a rebounder.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tennessee really has some big time outside shooters.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is what college basketball has become, guys just shooting 3's on both ends of the floor. I have a hard time liking where the game is going.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There's no offense other than chucking 3's. It's amazing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Excellent way to close the game out. Lots of fireworks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great game.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

wow..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyways thats why they ignore Oden, everyone wants to chuck 3's


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you ever needed proof that college basketball is a guard's game, one needs to reference this particular game as Exhibit A.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF how is that a foul?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

bad call. luckily he made only one


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ohio St. is amazing at not understanding how to feed the post...Shaq would've ate every last one of these garbage OSU guards if he busted his *** to get position and never tasted the ball in the post.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn I thought Oden was open on that pick and roll...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

make up call?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oden rejects the shot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a definite make up call: these refs suck.

And OSU sucks at using Oden. It's really pathetic that you can't get the ball to an 7 footer who can jump AND has position AND a smaller man on him


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I just want to ask, where was Chris Lofton on that play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yikes....nice block


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All of my Elite Eight teams are still alive. Best tournament, I've had since 1996.


----------



## Serrated Shadow (Mar 30, 2006)

owned. Nice way to end it.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

wowzers..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fantastic block Oden.. good games tonight to me..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> I just want to ask, where was Chris Lofton on that play.


Yeah really...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i got f'd over with Texas AM i had them in the tournament finals wack..... but besides that all my elite 8 is alive also for now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Some NBA team is going to be real happy with Greg Oden. No more college refs, a good right hand, and hopefully and guards who know how to throw an entry pass


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

if i was greg oden i would be pissed...his teamates completely ignore him.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

HKF said:


> This is what college basketball has become, guys just shooting 3's on both ends of the floor. I have a hard time liking where the game is going.


I agree with you 100%, but at least it turned out to be a very good game in the end. Instead of a blow out win for the Vols.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Problem is a lot of times the guards are picking up their dribble too far away to feed the post and other times he isnt coming out to get the ball. Just when it seems the shift to the Kevin Durant camp is in order the big fella makes a play to win the game.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Oden may not have had the offensive numbers tonight (teammates and foul trouble), but he still controlled the game on the defensive end (even in foul trouble), and most importantly to me. Oden can hit FTs in the clutch, and that will be a HUGE plus when he plays at the next level. There will be no "Hack a Shaq" for Mr Oden.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

As a Tennessee fan that was a crushing loss, especially after leading by 20 late in the first half.

Having said that, when the disappointment of this loss wears off in about a week or so Tennessee fans can look back on the season and realize we had one helluva year.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Is any underdog ever gonna get the damn ball to bounce their way? It's almost depressing to watch...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I assume if the strategy is to run the Buckeyes then Memphis would be the team to pull that off, problem is they'll find the whistles a lot tighter than they were against A&M. Hopefully Oden will come up big, he needs to start playing like the number 1 pick.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

BallStateCards said:


> Is any underdog ever gonna get the damn ball to bounce their way? It's almost depressing to watch...



I'm not sure if OSU is a great team but usually after a squeaker like they had last weekend a great team would come back and smoke someone, didnt happen which kind of tells me something. The committee is ecstatic they have all favorites in there.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

That last second defensive play really says it all about Oden. He reached and flew at that ball, timed it perfectly, didn't collect a foul and managed to give Tennessee no chance at winning. Bill Russell like play.

I don't care if he didn't score, he can't force the ball down low to himself. A perfect example was OSU's last offensive play, where Oden was ignored despite being in perfect position and having a guard defending him. You really can't ask for him to do any more than dribble the ball up himself.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

rainman said:


> I'm not sure if OSU is a great team but usually after a squeaker like they had last weekend a great team would come back and smoke someone, didnt happen which kind of tells me something. The committee is ecstatic they have all favorites in there.


I strongly disagree. It doesn't matter by HOW MUCH a great team wins, it only matters that they win consistently. I don't care if a great team squeaks out every single game by 1 point. A great team doesn't need to blow out everyone, especially in the NCAA tournament. It only has to keep winning, as OSU has done now for, what, 21 games straight or something?

Smoking another team does not make a team great. Winning streaks do. That is why UCLA and there 88 game win streak are regarded as possibly the greatest team ever.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

TM said:


> Look at other posters' responses, and honestly tell me they didn't get help by the officials. There's your response.
> 
> And namecalling isn't allowed. That's why I edited your post. Inappropriate language - same reason I edit another peson in this post. Namecalling - it's in the T.O.S. You of all people should know better, Mr. Moderator. Stop acting like I'm constantly after you.



I actually thought your response was good. I laughed bc I was about to post the same thing. 

And I was kidding about the change. It didn't bother me. I didn't call him a name just was asking why he was reacting so differently to people's posts recently.

I don't feel like you are always after me. I felt we just disagreed on one thread that I can't even remember.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

::yawn::

Another day, another series of chokejobs for the underdogs.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

BallStateCards said:


> Is any underdog ever gonna get the damn ball to bounce their way? It's almost depressing to watch...



So true.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I had Texas A&M and Tennessee in the elite eight.... would have been nice separators... but I came up 2 points short!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Texas A&M*



NETSFAN3526 said:


> They got screwed by the refs there is no way u can take of 1.1 seconds of that clock! the refs should be suspended!! *TEXAS A&M GOT SCREWED* THE REFS SUCK


Do you play Monopoly and not roll the dice? Know the rules of the game before throwing your two cents in.

If the ball breaks the plane between out-of-bounds and inbounds, it is _NOT_ out-of-bounds. It's only out-of-bounds, and the clock only stops, _when the ball touches out-of-bounds_. If it bounces inbounds on its way out, the clock continues to run until it either touches the sideline or any area past that.

I had to explain this to an entire roomful of people last night.

Not even Bill Raftery or anyone at CBS could understand why it was at 2.0. Incredible.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

It's amazing how often our opponents just happen to shoot poorly and they complain about how they just beat themselves by missing shots they normally make. The trend isn't surprising, but it's still surprising how often i hear it.

Bring on Kansas.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Texas A&M*



Rawse said:


> If the ball breaks the plane between out-of-bounds and inbounds, it is NOT out-of-bounds. It's only out-of-bounds, and the clock only stops, when the ball touches out-of-bounds. *If it bounces inbounds on its way out*, the clock continues to run until it either touches the sideline or any area past that.


a player must touch it first to get the clock running, touching the floor is not enough - which obviously happened yesterday, so agreed, the refs were correct.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Texas A&M*



el_Diablo said:


> a player must touch it first to get the clock running, touching the floor is not enough - which obviously happened yesterday, so agreed, the refs were correct.


Of course.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Texas A&M*



el_Diablo said:


> a player must touch it first to get the clock running, touching the floor is not enough - which obviously happened yesterday, so agreed, the refs were correct.


*8 If your saying he touched the floor then the ball touched no one? and it would be Kansas ball on the sideline with 3.1 remaining? If i am understanding what your saying...


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Texas A&M*



Wesley for Retirement said:


> *8 If your saying he touched the floor then the ball touched no one? and it would be Kansas ball on the sideline with 3.1 remaining? If i am understanding what your saying...


actually, I think kansas would have got the ball where the opposing team inbounded it, with 3.1 seconds remaining, since in that case it wouldn't have touched any player. 

but, as rawse said, a kansas player touched the ball, it bounced inbounds, and then went out. the clock started (or should have started) when the kansas player got the touch on the ball, and then stopped (or should have stopped), 1.1 seconds later, when the ball hit floor out-of-bounds..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Texas A&M*



el_Diablo said:


> actually, I think kansas would have got the ball where the opposing team inbounded it, with 3.1 seconds remaining, since in that case it wouldn't have touched any player.
> 
> but, as rawse said, a kansas player touched the ball, it bounced inbounds, and then went out. the clock started (or should have started) when the kansas player got the touch on the ball, and then stopped (or should have stopped), 1.1 seconds later, when the ball hit floor out-of-bounds..


I'm talking about Texas A&M actually. :angel:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Texas A&M*

edit


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Texas A&M*



Rawse said:


> I'm talking about Texas A&M actually. :angel:


:laugh:

I'm totally confused.. everyone forget everything I said..

HEY, THERE IS A GAME ON!


----------

